# Bianchi T-Cube Finish



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I've seen two now at two different shops, each one was the white model. The finish work wasn't very good. There was a waviness on one by the headtube, the other one had the same on the downtube by the BB. With the glossy white finish it you couldn't miss it. Running your hand along it you could feel it also. I like the bike but there seems to be some QC lacking. Anyone else notice?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got one. I agree with you. Some orange peel and waviness.

I put it down to 'handmade Italian craftsmanship'.

Still just dee-lighted with my T-Cube. How can a bike be so stiff yet so comfy and so light?


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just picked mine up. Taking it out tonight. it is oh so beautiful.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got one in celeste, and there's a bit of waviness by the seattube/seatstay junction. It's there because there are no lugs, and the tubes have to be bonded. The waviness is just some of the bonding material built up around the joint, and, as mentioned, it's part of the tube-to-tube process. I think I'd be worried if there WASN'T any waviness, because there might not be enough bonding material in the area. Mine is minimal at best. I like the handmade quality. And I'd rather have that than a stale old lug design.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

It may just be the nature of the beast- I've just been reading about the exact same thing on the Trek Madones- hand made in the USA.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1414054#poststop


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

To those of you that have a T-Cube, how about posting some pics. By the way, what makes it better than the 928 SL? I'm actually thinking about another Bianchi after riding my FG Lite, if my wife won't kill me.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

'Av a look:

T-Cube

Less than 100mi on it now. I wish there were more!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice bike. I'll try to refrain from bashing the Shimano too much. LOL

I wonder why they don't have the straight blade forks on that frame?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Nice bike. I'll try to refrain from bashing the Shimano too much. LOL
> 
> I wonder why they don't have the straight blade forks on that frame?


Yeah, I know the purists are upset with my choice of Ultegra. $580 for the groupset, w/o front dérailleur. How bout them apples?

A paradoxical thing about the Cube is how incredibly non-flexy it is, yet it does not transmit high frequency chatter. I love this characteristic! It was a most unexpected quality to me. Soooo.....I don't question the non-straight blade fork design, y'know? :thumbsup: 

With the Ksyriums on there, the bike weighs in at ~16.2lbs, incl all components, computer, cages, etc. Zipp 404s are on the way, which will drop it to ~15.6ish. That's a whole 4lbs lighter than my previous race bike! 

Edit: 57cm frame


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My FG Lite with 202's on it comes in at 14.5. For the most part last year, I raced on a bike around 15.4 pounds if I used the 202's and slightly more if I had the 303's or 404's on it. For hill climbs, I used the Cristallo that came in at 15.2. My bike before the Cristallo was a steel frame and it weighed something like 21.3. What a difference 6 pounds and indexed shifting makes.

What I like about Bianchi is that they make a really good frame at a really good price. The SL was getting up there in price, but before the SL the 928 was easily affordable. Almost bought a Bianchi instead of the Colnago because the Colnago was just so expensive, but then I found a deal on the Colnago and went that route, with the Bianchi to follow a year later.

Once the T-Cube's newness wears off, I'll see if I can pick one up on ebay at a decent price. Got the FG Lite brand new for $870 or somewhere thereabout.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd post my T-Cube Chorus (celeste), but all of my pictures are over 585.9kb, and I don't know how to get them to the proper kb. Help?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Open the picture with Microsoft Paint. Click on Image, which should produce a drop down menu, click on Stretch/Skew and enter a smaller percentage than 100% in the Stretch area. Try 50% for both values and see what it gets you size wise. Then, go to File, Save As, and name the file something new. Find the file via My Computer and then right click on it and go to properties to make sure that it is small enough. If it isn't small enough, reduce it some more as set forth above.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jayzonk said:


> I'd post my T-Cube Chorus (celeste), but all of my pictures are over 585.9kb, and I don't know how to get them to the proper kb. Help?


If you don't have MS Paint get Irfanview-

www.irfanview.com/

-it's free. It's easy. 

Click 'Image' then 'Resize/resample' and enter the size you want.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This Campy only on Italian bikes must be a vestige from years past. I live in Italy. You see Shimano ALL THE TIME on Italian bikes, and now SRAM. 



dave2pvd said:


> Yeah, I know the purists are upset with my choice of Ultegra. $580 for the groupset, w/o front dérailleur. How bout them apples?


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

My T-Cube, up on the wall....


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

The reason for the curved forks (instead of straight) is that the frame is so rigid, straight forks would add more to the jarring over bumps, plus less stability on uneven pavement. 
The 928 SL is not quite as stiff, so it can accommodate straight forks. 
Personally, I think straight forks are a bit of a fad that is going to phase out. 
As for differences between the 928 SL and the T-Cube, the 928 SL is a monocoque frame while the T-Cube is made by a tube-to-tube technology. Tube-to-tube technology allows you to boost stiffness in certain areas (bottom bracket) and make it less stiff in others. This allows you to customize the frame stiffness according to the rider's preferences, which can't be accomplished with a monocoque, unless you make a specific mold for that person (which nobody does because it would be terribly expensive). The monocoque design is a great bike, but it is older technology. The T-Cube can be made through a custom program with Bianchi, but I didn't see the need to take the process that far as a I fit a pretty much standard frame size, plus I don't think I've developed the need for custom stiffness. 
As far as specs go, the 928 SL is a 950g frame while the T-Cube frame is a 1000g frame, hardly a difference. I chose the T-Cube, but it was a bit of a toss-up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful bike and thanks for the explanation. After I get the C50, I might have to add another Bianchi to the list.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Well guy,
I had been ride on Bianchi USA "Giro" for about 3000km then I changed to T-Cube. With Chorus groupos and Token 50mm wheelset, I can feel a huge improve!! Almost same stiff but more silky ride. On a 100 miles riding, it help me a lot. On hill and sprinting, I can't feel any flex on my bike. I changed the forks for a '08 HOC folks which come with FG-Lite or 928 SL. It gives more aggressive look and ride. However, the only thing I feel that 's not enough is just ME....

I 'm 165cm hieght and 57kg. I always lift my bike up into the air when I seriously sprint. Therefore, I really don't care about the finishing. Many top of the line frame also have the same problrem, BMC, Look or Pinarello. With that benefit, I could be in the peloton of the 4-5 days of tour, unless I 'm not fit enough to complete the race.

undoubtly, T-Cube is a really great frame. Think about it 's benefit and priceing


----------

